# The changing epidemiology of thyroid cancer: why is incidence increasing?



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The changing epidemiology of thyroid cancer: why is incidence increasing?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25310641


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting, Andros. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------

